# Quirky 722



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

My 722 died (4years old and very well behaved up until its death). Got an exchange unit. Installation seemed routine but it took a while for me to get 'normal' satellite reception. No problem with the Guide and the OTA reception. Well, now I get the satellite channels but not in HD. The satellite HD channels have a blank (black) screen. All the OTA channels are well received in HD. Is there one last tweak that someone can suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jwjensen356 said:


> My 722 died (4years old and very well behaved up until its death). Got an exchange unit. Installation seemed routine but it took a while for me to get 'normal' satellite reception. No problem with the Guide and the OTA reception. Well, now I get the satellite channels but not in HD. The satellite HD channels have a blank (black) screen. All the OTA channels are well received in HD. Is there one last tweak that someone can suggest?
> 
> Thanks.


I had a somewhat similar issue with my 722k, but not the blank screen. All HD channels on my 722k showed blank borders around a streched-out picture.

A cold boot (toggle power off and on again) fixed it.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

After a lot of reboots (and prompting from my wife), I called DN about this. More walking me through the steps with the Advanced Tech and they finally said someone would be by this afternoon. He took a look at the screen and heard my story and immediately pulled a new 722K from his truck (I think he did not want to fool with the 722) and it was a successful setup. But then I found that there is no OTA capability. That is important to me because there are a lot of digital sub-channels here in the SF Bay Area. It looks like another 10 days or so but my wife is no longer growling about the TV.

JJ


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jwjensen356 said:


> After a lot of reboots (and prompting from my wife), I called DN about this. More walking me through the steps with the Advanced Tech and they finally said someone would be by this afternoon. He took a look at the screen and heard my story and immediately pulled a new 722K from his truck (I think he did not want to fool with the 722) and it was a successful setup. But then I found that there is no OTA capability. That is important to me because there are a lot of digital sub-channels here in the SF Bay Area. It looks like another 10 days or so but my wife is no longer growling about the TV.
> 
> JJ


John:

When a installer replaces a receiver their supposed to replace it with one that works like the other one you need to contact that installer(or DISH) and have him come out and fix your problem.Good Luck!


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> John:
> 
> When a installer replaces a receiver their supposed to replace it with one that works like the other one you need to contact that installer(or DISH) and have him come out and fix your problem.Good Luck!


Installers don't always have the exact model available to them. Any receiver in the 722 family (622/722/722k) can be replaced with any other. When Dish ships you a replacement, it will be identical. When an installer comes out he can only use what he has on his truck, which could be any one of the three.

If you complain to Dish enough you might be able to get them to give you an MT2 OTA module to install in the 722k though - which would give you 2 OTA tuners instead of the one built in the 722.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

I did not have to wait 10 days for the OTA receiver. Two days after the call to DN I received the receiver, plugged it in and everything is working OK again. (and the wife is happy).


----------

